
I'll Let Myself In: Tactics of Physical Pen Testers [video] (2017) - 333c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnmcRTnTNC8
======
333c
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18203270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18203270)

